# Spass bei der Arbeit mit Vektorprogrammen?



## schnickischnacki (16. September 2005)

Hallo, liebe Leute,

frisch registriert, und schon komme ich mit Frust   

Ich arbeite schon einige Jahre freizeitmäßig mit Photoshop, und das sehr häufig.
Im Hintergrund eine Druckerei, die meinen "Kram" bei Bedarf, (zum Beispiel für`s Plotten), stillschweigend nachgearbeitet hat, sodass ich garnicht so recht merkte, dass ich mich auf lange Sicht unbedingt mit Freehand oder Illustrator beschäftigen MUSS.
Nun gibt es die Druckerei nicht mehr, und ich habe ein recht simples Logo als Vektordatei abzuliefern. 
Also las ich hier alle relevanten Postings dazu, zog mir die tryouts beider Anwendungen, und versuchte, das PS-Ding nachzuzeichnen.
Schrecklich! Diese PFADE! Ich bekam`s nicht hin, und pfuschte im Corel eine schlechte Nacharbeitung hin, die den Drucker sicher zum heulen bringt.

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder ist es wirklich so viel schwieriger, mit diesen Werkzeugen kreativ arbeiten zu können? Der ganze Entstehungsprozess ist so anders .... als müsse man vorab schon genau wissen, was man machen will - kaum Experimente möglich. 
So clean und mathematisch! Oder fehlt mir einfach nur die Übung? 

Wir macht ihr`s? Entwurf mit PS und dann die Umsetzung in Vektoren?

Grüße   
Andrea


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2005)

Hi,
also ich entnehme deinem Post das du dich für CorelDraw als Vektorprogramm entschieden hast, ich persönlich würde dir davon abraten aber da man an dieses Programm relativ kostenkünstig rankommt ist es unter diesem Gesichtspunkt die bessere Entscheidung (Illustrator und Freehand kosten ne ganze Menge mehr).
Als erstes solltest du verstehen das man bei Vektoren die Ankerpunkte immer anmarkanten Punkten deiner Vorlage anlegen sollte und das weniger von diesen zu einem besseren Ergebnis führen als viele. Desweiteren muß man verstanden haben das Ankerpunkte verschiedene „Zustände“ annehmen können wie: Eckpunkt, Rundung und rund Ecke [(keine Ahnung wie man das sonst nennt) (das heißt eine Seite ist eine Ecke und die andere ist Rund)]. Diese Zustande kann man entweder bei Illustrator über die ver. Werkzeuge steuern oder in Freehand üebr einstellungen im Menü Objekt (wie das bei CD geht weiß ich nicht).
Um damit zurecht zukommen kommst du ums üben natürlich nicht herrum.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir schon mal ein wenig. Bei weiteren Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.

Viele Grüße


----------



## schnickischnacki (16. September 2005)

Danke, dass du dich hier vollheulen lässt 

Ich werde bei Adobe bleiben, und den Illustrator kaufen. Corel mochte ich nie besonders .. weiss nichtmal warum.
Ergäbe es denn Sinn, weiterhin im PS zu entwerfen, und nur bei Bedarf eines Kunden, (ich möchte ein Kleingewerbe anmelden - verschenkt hab ich genug), zu vektorisieren?
NÖ, oder? 
Meißt handelt es sich ja um Logos .. und die kommen früher oder später auf Fahrzeuge oder Planen.

Ich werde üben, mich mit den Eck- und Knotenknödeldingern anfreunden müssen... und hier schön weiter mitlesen.

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand sich bereit erklären würde, dieses schreckliche Corel-Ding mal auf Qualität zu prüfen. Ich habe Angst, dass der Druckermensch das plottet, obwohl es Mist ist.
Jemand bereit dazu? Ich verzweifle hier noch. 
Nicht bearbeiten .. nur sagen, ob`s ok ist.

Falls das unüblich oder sehr frech ist: ich habe das nicht geschrieben )

Grüße,
Andrea


----------



## Ellie (16. September 2005)

Hallo,

gib mal rüber  ich schau mal.

xxx

Ich muß aber bal wech, ich hoffe es reicht dann übers WE.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## schnickischnacki (16. September 2005)

Ist unterwegs )

Vielen Dank im Voraus ... sicher hat das Zeit bis nach dem WE. 
Die Druckermenschen brauchen eh noch ein paar Tage, bis sie mit dem Weinen fertig sind ;o))


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2005)

Klar kann ich mal drüber schauen. privat@janstieler.de
Also wenn du viele Logos machst und auch plottest ist der Einsatz eines Vektorprogrammes dringend von nöten.
ich hatte am Anfang auch etwas problem mit dem Verständniss von Vektoren aber Übung macht den Meister.

Ich kann dir sagen warum du CD nicht magst, es ist einfach sch***e  . Auch in der neusten Version hatt CD noch starke differenzen und es ist einfach mit Funktionen überladen die kein Mensch braucht

Gruß


----------



## schnickischnacki (16. September 2005)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann dir sagen warum du CD nicht magst, es ist einfach sch***e  . Auch in der neusten Version hatt CD noch starke differenzen und es ist einfach mit Funktionen überladen die kein Mensch braucht



Mir riet mal einer .. ganz zu Beginn, als ich anfing, mich für Gestaltung zu interessieren: Machs dir einfach! Nimm halt Corel für den Kram. Die anderen sind die Kunst-Spinner .. die mit Photoshop, und so.

Ich konnte den Typ nicht ab, fand seine Arbeiten grausig - und so kam ich zu Photoshop.
Ich kann`s wirklich nicht beurteilen .. vielleicht nur eine schlechte Verknüpfung, die Schuld ist, dass ich`s nicht mag.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2005)

Also ich bin dann ganz gerne Kunst-Spinner  .


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. September 2005)

Also ich habe mir grade die Datei angeschaut und ich konnte jetzt keinen drastischen Fehler finden.
Du hast alles schön in Flächen umgewandelt und keine Linien verwendet. Als ich das Dokument in Illustrator öffnen wollte bekam ich die Meldung das sich in dem Dokument sowohl RGB wie CMYK Farben befinden, da solltest du nur CMYk verwenden und eventuell mit dem Plotter absprechen wie er das braucht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## schnickischnacki (17. September 2005)

^^ 

YEAH!

Das ist doch mal ein wirklich hilfreicher Motivationsschub.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Ellie (17. September 2005)

Moin,

für den Plot braucht es nur einen Umriss in 0,01mm Stärke in schwarz. Flächen bleiben nämlich unberücksichtigt. Es wird ja aus der Folie geschnitten und nicht farbig gedruckt.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. September 2005)

Theoretisch ja nur konnen soviel ich weiß die Ploter keine Linien erkennen, Und somit ist es leichter wenn man Flächen erstellt, schon mal versucht eine 0,01mm dicke Fläche zu erstellen.

Gruß


----------



## schurre (19. September 2005)

Ich bin kein Grafik-Profi, aber ich verwende jetzt seit mittlerweile 8 Jahren Corel Draw und komme prima damit klar. Aber ich hab die anderen Programme auch nie ausprobiert, kann also nicht sagen, ob die besser wären.

Was den Unterschied zwischen Photoshop und Draw anget, so geht es mir genau umgekehrt. Ich komme mit Malprogrammen nicht klar. Zeichnen kann ich eben nicht, aber konstruieren. 
Es ist eben einfach eine andere Denkweise. Wenn du dich damit gar nicht anfreunden kannst, dann würde ich mich evtl damit beschäftigen, das Vektorisieren von Pixelgrafiken zu optimieren. Wenn man nämlich eine dafür geeignete Vorlage hat, dann kriegen auch die Vektorisierungstools ganz gute Ergebnisse hin, die dann nur noch wenig Feinschliff benötigen.


----------



## Ellie (19. September 2005)

Hallo DirtyWorld,

ui, nicht durcheinanderwürfeln:

Ein Plotter schneidet nur Linien rsp. Umrisse und keine Flächen.

Was Du meinst ist sicherlich, daß ein Plotter eine geschlossene Linie braucht um verwendbare Folienplots zu erzeugen. Es werden auch nur einzelne Linien geschnitten, aber das nutzt ja nichts, weil man es nicht entgittern kann.

Um eine optische Linie plotbar zu machen braucht es also eine Fläche, damit ein Streifen entsteht, den man hinterher abziehen kann, geht logischerweise nicht bei einem einzelnen Schnitt.

Ist die Verwirrung komplett? Ich hab ja einen Schneidplotter und das ist so schon richtig.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. September 2005)

Ja Elli, ich meinte eigentlich das man in einem vektorprogramm keine Linien erstellen darf weil die dicke dieser ja nur mathematisch um erstellt werden also um eine viel kleiner Linie herrum und die erkennt doch der Plotter dann nicht und Schneided nur eine ganz dünne. Also keine Fläche aus Linien erstellen (wie z.B. bei einer Outline um eine Schrift herrum).
Du hast es zwar professioneller erklärt aber wir meinen doch das gleiche, oder?

Gruß


----------



## Ellie (19. September 2005)

Geeenauu,

aber der Laie versteht den Unterschied oft nicht, deshalb mein Zusatz.

LG,
Ellie


----------

